# Shrimp With a Male Betta?



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi there I want a variety of different shrimp to go in my 8 gal Tank with a male betta.

What shrimp does people on here keep with a Male Betta.

What shrimp are colorful and will possibly get along with a male Betta in a planted tank?

How many shrimp are a minimum?


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

I'd say 6 shrimp would be good.

Try AqAdvisor.com.

Cherry shrimp, ghost shrimp, bumblebee shrimp..


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

just an observation but my Bettas will eat shrimp in less than an hour is i put them in the tank.. just saying try a few of the less expensive ones to find out if your guy will eat em up ....


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

bearwithfish said:


> just an observation but my Bettas will eat shrimp in less than an hour is i put them in the tank.. just saying try a few of the less expensive ones to find out if your guy will eat em up ....


Yea I will, Failing that Hes going to be on his own.

I doubt any other small fish would be acceptable in an 8 Gallon anyway

Thanks


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

there are actually a small selection of water animals you could put in a 8 gallon with bettas! adf, snails, corys, guppies, etc!! But i prefer shrimp. Playing it safe wid the cute little submarines :3


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just out of curiousity, if your betta eats shrimp every so often would that help them with conditioning for breeding?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

[quote[there are actually a small selection of water animals you could put in a 8 gallon with bettas! adf, snails, corys, guppies, etc!! But i prefer shrimp. Playing it safe wid the cute little submarines :3 [/quote]

In things less than 10 gallons, it isn't advised to keep cories because they need to be in groups. Guppies are an obvious no-no because they are colorful, which might make your betta want to attack them.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

JKfish said:


> [quote[there are actually a small selection of water animals you could put in a 8 gallon with bettas! adf, snails, corys, guppies, etc!! But i prefer shrimp. Playing it safe wid the cute little submarines :3


In things less than 10 gallons, it isn't advised to keep cories because they need to be in groups. Guppies are an obvious no-no because they are colorful, which might make your betta want to attack them.[/quote]

First of all... I know corys like to be in groups and like to have 10 gallons. But, you can keep them in a 8 gallon tank easily. (I'm talking about dwarf corys btw) I would put a group of 4 or 5 *dwarf cories* and the one male betta in an 8 gallon. OR more *duller colored* guppies. (*NOT NOT NOT fancy tailed!*) Soryy my post isnt exactly clear.


----------



## prettylittlefishy (Aug 12, 2010)

With 1 male betta and 5 dwarf cory cats in a 8 gallon unfiltered, I'm guessing stocking level is about 85%


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

prettylittlefishy said:


> With 1 male betta and 5 dwarf cory cats in a 8 gallon unfiltered, I'm guessing stocking level is about 85%



woah... i dont get why people have big unfiltered tanks. all tanks over 2 gallons should be filtered!!


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

I have 2 ghost shrimp in each of my 3.5g kritter keepers with my betta. They eat any uneaten food, its like having a bio-vacuum.


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

zelilaa said:


> woah... i dont get why people have big unfiltered tanks. all tanks over 2 gallons should be filtered!!


My 8 Gal is filtered and cycled I have just found out from my LFS that the corries I have are pygmies. (grandad had 15 in his big tank 3 were getting picked on.

My Uncle did say if they didnt get on in my tank they could go into his community tank with all his corries.

Might put two more in with him seeing as he seems to be behaving so far (steals their food, but wont eat his own)


Shall I keep them or shall i let him have?


----------



## BettaLover101 (Aug 20, 2010)

Just put one of my shrimp in with my male betta an he gobbled the little guy up in less than a second. (I'm never trying that one again)


----------



## karlhague (Aug 9, 2010)

BettaLover101 said:


> Just put one of my shrimp in with my male betta an he gobbled the little guy up in less than a second. (I'm never trying that one again)


Yep my guy did that too, I said never again too.

Hes good with the pygmy's though.

Their too fast for him , they see him comming and they zoom off


----------

